# Windows 10 Mobile TH2 on Lumia 1320



## MagicAndre1981 (Mar 25, 2016)

Does anyone uses the TH2 Build 10586 on a Lumia 1320? How do you compare it to 8.1? 

If you like it more as 8.1, can you also capture a FieldMedic trace (https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/store/apps/field-medic/9wzdncrfjb82, https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-US/library/windows/hardware/dn757517(v=vs.85).aspx) of some activity (scrolling on start/All Apps, switching/resuming ad closing apps, using Edge to browse xda) and share it. I would like to compare it to the data from 8.1.


----------



## MagicAndre1981 (Apr 3, 2016)

ok, I installed 10586.164 on my 1320 and it runs ok. I can't see why MS doesn't officially releases it.


----------



## Saxithon (Apr 4, 2016)

It does an Okay-ish Job on my 1320. But after i installed Redstone using the guide here, it runs really great!


----------



## MagicAndre1981 (Apr 4, 2016)

I'll update to Redstone if it is released as stable. What is your battery life?


----------



## llucas_br (Apr 11, 2016)

*About page lumia 1320*

Someone please can you send me one of image lumia 1320 (with windows 10 mobile) about page. I'm having trouble updating. Sorry for my bad English.


----------



## MagicAndre1981 (Apr 11, 2016)

When I did the update, I installed the Insider App and selected the Release Preview Ring and checked for Updates and got 10586.107 and next the 164. Which issue do you have?


----------



## shahidkazi (Apr 13, 2016)

.164 runs quite well on my 1320 (apart from the battery consumption which is still better than previous builds). Currently downloading .218 (lucky there is still the branch for 10586). Hopefully that brings more stability. 

The apps on Windows Mobile 10 are much better than Windows Phone 8.1 (especially Office). The settings are far organized and the Start Menu definitely looks cleaner with the smaller borders. 

It did freeze once a day for me, but i realized that some apps did that and not in general (like hitting back continuously on Share.It - which i have now un-installed). Also, after the upgrade it is advisable to do a hard reset (it has made the OS much more stable - I had rolled back thrice as it was freezing a lot more before i tried doing a hard reset). 

I can finally use my device as a daily driver (on .164 .. will be checking how much .218 improves or breaks it  )


----------



## EmanuelManole (Apr 13, 2016)

shahidkazi said:


> .164 runs quite well on my 1320 (apart from the battery consumption which is still better than previous builds). Currently downloading .218 (lucky there is still the branch for 10586). Hopefully that brings more stability.
> 
> The apps on Windows Mobile 10 are much better than Windows Phone 8.1 (especially Office). The settings are far organized and the Start Menu definitely looks cleaner with the smaller borders.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Please tell if .218 brings better battery and if there are still freezing problems.


----------



## MagicAndre1981 (Apr 13, 2016)

Updating to 218 was very slow. The 1320 had a hang at the nokia logo and I thought I bricked it, but after 1 hour the gears show up and the progressbar increases. 
@EmanuelManole

When I get a freeze, the next boot Windows tells me to scan the SD card. Do you also use a SD card?


----------



## EmanuelManole (Apr 13, 2016)

MagicAndre1981 said:


> Updating to 218 was very slow. The 1320 had a hang at the nokia logo and I thought I bricked it, but after 1 hour the gears show up and the progressbar increases.
> @EmanuelManole
> 
> When I get a freeze, the next boot Windows tells me to scan the SD card. Do you also use a SD card?

Click to collapse



Yes, so you are still facing freezing problems even with .218...


----------



## MagicAndre1981 (Apr 13, 2016)

with the .164 and now .218 I had one freeze (right after Windows reinstalled all apps after updating).


----------



## EmanuelManole (Apr 13, 2016)

MagicAndre1981 said:


> with the .164 and now .218 I had one freeze (right after Windows reinstalled all apps after updating).

Click to collapse



I understand...so freezing problem still there, too bad..


----------



## MagicAndre1981 (Apr 13, 2016)

I think my SD card is the issue. I'll try to get a different one and see what happens when next Build arrives next month. You should also try a different SD card


----------



## EmanuelManole (Apr 13, 2016)

MagicAndre1981 said:


> I think my SD card is the issue. I'll try to get a different one and see what happens when next Build arrives next month. You should also try a different SD card

Click to collapse



Try using your phone without the sd card


----------



## shahidkazi (Apr 14, 2016)

EmanuelManole said:


> Yes, so you are still facing freezing problems even with .218...

Click to collapse



Yes the freezing problem still exists (though i get it mostly 1-2 times a day if you hit back a lot of times to close apps). I guess it is related firmware for which there is not going to be any support.

Battery does seem about 10% better than .164 but not close to 8.1 (i should be able to get a better idea after a couple of days of use).

Overall, the resuming of apps seems to be a bit faster and the lags in EDGE seem to have been fixed.

The jitter when you change music on the lockscreen is there, but the fix for that is in the RedStone build since it needed some core OS fixes.

So to sum it, its not a huge improvement over .164 but hey any improvement is better than nothing. Unfortunately, Ive used W10M a little too much to go back to WP8.1. The UI is far better for both OS and its apps in W10M. Guess eventually will need to move to a new phone.

---------- Post added at 03:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:53 AM ----------




EmanuelManole said:


> Try using your phone without the sd card

Click to collapse



Ive tried multiple SD cards and without SD card too. Still with my usage it freezes about 1-2 times a day and needs reboot. During the update I need to remove the SD card when its at the moving gears and re-insert it when it reboots and the migration starts. This was the updates are smooth without hangs or delays or needing a forced reboot.

Also, from my personal experience, doing a hard reset after getting to .164 from 8.1 reduced the freezes considerably. Before the hard reset it was freezing every couple of hours or so. After the hard reset its down to 1 or 2 times a day (with the same apps installed as 8.1 and the same usage). I do miss the battery backup though.


----------



## EmanuelManole (Apr 14, 2016)

shahidkazi said:


> Yes the freezing problem still exists (though i get it mostly 1-2 times a day if you hit back a lot of times to close apps). I guess it is related firmware for which there is not going to be any support.
> 
> Battery does seem about 10% better than .164 but not close to 8.1 (i should be able to get a better idea after a couple of days of use).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Too bad...i think this was our only chance to have w10 mobile on 1320 without having any problems. Think it's time to put some money under the pillow and buy a new phone.


----------

